# 2022 plugin deals



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 12, 2022)

I don't think we have a general thread for this year yet so here we go!

PA, native instruments, and izotope seem to have joined up under a new umbrella called Soundwide.

There are some free goodies out there. Worth picking up just for the Black Box HG2 alone imho. 









Plugin Alliance - Plugin Alliance joins Soundwide


We celebrate Soundwide launch with 8 FREE plugins from iZotope, Native Instruments, Brainworx & Plugin Alliance!




www.plugin-alliance.com





happy free plugin day!



edit: weird... I can't get Neutron to authorize.. Oh well...maybe it'll work later.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 17, 2022)

Basic piano from Heavyocity....these guys are good.

Delay/reverb, arps, linking, etc.....usual. Free and works in paid or free versions of Kontakt.









Foundations Piano | Cinematic Piano | Heavyocity


Foundations by Heavyocity combines the soft dynamics of a grand piano, making it an incredible cinematic tool. Make great music with this virtual instrument.



heavyocity.com


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 17, 2022)

Steinmetzify said:


> Basic piano from Heavyocity....these guys are good.
> 
> Delay/reverb, arps, linking, etc.....usual. Free and works in paid or free versions of Kontakt.
> 
> ...


oh sweet. Heavyocity stuff is awesome

Can never have enough pianos too


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 18, 2022)

Swear to god I'm not just trying to find pianos....but here's another one. this is a cinematic piano with every string tuned to E and played all at the same time lol









Impact Soundworks - The 88E (VST, AU, AAX) Free Instrument


A FREE virtual piano with a massive sound & twist: 88 keys tuned to E, played simultaneously! Created with Mattias Krantz.




impactsoundworks.com


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 20, 2022)

kush is having a flash sale









Store







thehouseofkush.com





blyss and the ar-1 are really great. I have the silika too, but i haven't had a chance to give it much of a whirl yet. silika is real grungy dirty if you want it to be


i'd give the novatron or pusher a whirl, but I'm tapped out for the time being on purchases.


----------



## bjjman (Apr 20, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> blyss and the ar-1 are really great. I have the silika too, but i haven't had a chance to give it much of a whirl yet. silika is real grungy dirty if you want it to be
> 
> 
> i'd give the novatron or pusher a whirl, but I'm tapped out for the time being on purchases.


Omega 458A is awesome as well. Sounds brilliant whether you're adding an almost imperceptible sheen or pushing the hell out of the signal. I've used it on guitars, vocals and even drums to great effect. A really musical sounding saturation.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 20, 2022)

bjjman said:


> Omega 458A is awesome as well. Sounds brilliant whether you're adding an almost imperceptible sheen or pushing the hell out of the signal. I've used it on guitars, vocals and even drums to great effect. A really musical sounding saturation.


oh good to know

I almost picked up the omega pack a while back. I did a suuper quick demo of them a long time ago and thought they were nice, but i didn't spend enough time with them


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 21, 2022)

toneprojects.com is having a sale

I've had Unisum for a while and I think it's pretty great. I haven't really even begun to explore all the options on it yet though since it's so deep.






Tone Projects | Unique Audio Plugins


Tone Projects | Unique Audio Plugins




www.toneprojects.com




I'm thinking about grabbing Kelvin.....but i just grabbed the kush omega pack this morning since I wouldn't resist.

... how many saturation plugins does a guy really need


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 23, 2022)

bjjman said:


> Omega 458A is awesome as well. Sounds brilliant whether you're adding an almost imperceptible sheen or pushing the hell out of the signal. I've used it on guitars, vocals and even drums to great effect. A really musical sounding saturation.


i've spent a couple of days now with the kush Omega pack. You're right, that 458A is awesome. I'm really digging the OmegaA and TWK too. The OmegaN is a bit woofy so I haven't found as much of a use for it yet on my testing, but i'm sure I will at some point.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (May 3, 2022)

newfangled is having a sale






Home | Newfangled Audio







www.newfangledaudio.com





really great stuff


----------



## DC23 (May 24, 2022)

Audio Assault seems to be having a decent sale. I've never tried any of their amp plug-ins but am tempted by the new 'The Crown' as I love the Triple Crown (although I had a TC50 not the TC100 model the plug-in is based on). Any comments or users of their gear? Worthwhile purchase?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jun 21, 2022)

So Melda just released MTurboAmp today.

It looks interesting. It may be more open ended than I really want to deal with though since it looks so ridiculously customizable. It's on sale for $26 CAD as an intro price so it's kinda crazy cheap.

Might give it a test whirl later if i can get some time.









MTurboAmp


A mighty collection of guitar amps and distortion pedals



www.meldaproduction.com


----------



## bjjman (Jun 22, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> So Melda just released MTurboAmp today.
> 
> It looks interesting. It may be more open ended than I really want to deal with though since it looks so ridiculously customizable. It's on sale for $26 CAD as an intro price so it's kinda crazy cheap.
> 
> ...


I saw this today and agree that the approach is very interesting. That said, I think I'd prefer to spin up Pro-Q to tweak rather than mess around with an unfamiliar tone stack 'inside' an amp.

Bear in mind, this is pretty much the only amp sim that doesn't include cab sims. I'd assume you probably have a ton of IRs but good to know for anyone going in.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jun 22, 2022)

bjjman said:


> I saw this today and agree that the approach is very interesting. That said, I think I'd prefer to spin up Pro-Q to tweak rather than mess around with an unfamiliar tone stack 'inside' an amp.
> 
> Bear in mind, this is pretty much the only amp sim that doesn't include cab sims. I'd assume you probably have a ton of IRs but good to know for anyone going in.


totally

yeah, it's just so open ended, it's more like something to just experiment and play with for hours on end. 

I could easily see myself going down a rabbit hole and not get anything done.

I still haven't demo'd it yet, but I'm probably going to pass.

(oh yeah, and good point for others on the IR. I do have a ton, but some folks probably don't)


----------



## DC23 (Jun 22, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> So Melda just released MTurboAmp today.
> 
> It looks interesting. It may be more open ended than I really want to deal with though since it looks so ridiculously customizable. It's on sale for $26 CAD as an intro price so it's kinda crazy cheap.
> 
> ...


Came here to see if anyone had opinions on this. I watched a couple of videos around it and am still kind of on the fence about it. I don't have an interface at the moment so if I would get it, it would be to have for down the road. I'm also not an amp builder (although I find that feature cool), so not sure how practical it would be if you have to really drill down to components to get somewhere tone wise.


----------



## danthotto (Jun 22, 2022)

DC23 said:


> Audio Assault seems to be having a decent sale. I've never tried any of their amp plug-ins but am tempted by the new 'The Crown' as I love the Triple Crown (although I had a TC50 not the TC100 model the plug-in is based on). Any comments or users of their gear? Worthwhile purchase?


I’ve purchased a couple of things off Audio Assault (amp sims, IRs, reamp) and I’ve never paid over $5 and they all sound amazing. If there’s something you’re interested in, I’d suggest signing up for their newsletter and waiting for them to send you an email saying it’s on sale.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 4, 2022)

plugin-alliance has all of their plugins on sale for $17.76

I have most everything I want from them so I don't see much for me to pick up at the moment, but if anyone else out there is interested: there ya go.


----------



## AMOS (Jul 4, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> I don't think we have a general thread for this year yet so here we go!
> 
> PA, native instruments, and izotope seem to have joined up under a new umbrella called Soundwide.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Blackbox HG2?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 4, 2022)

AMOS said:


> Have you tried Blackbox HG2?


yep! I love it. I use it all the time. That's probably the main plugin I use from them outside of Metric A/B

on second look on their site, I guess it's not all of their plugins on sale. My bad... . But it's a lot of them.


----------



## bjjman (Jul 4, 2022)

I would recommend checking out the MS version of HG2. Given you can now get any plugin from them at $30, anytime, I'd say it's worth the extra. The extra flexibility makes it useful on the mix bus in when you need a little extra in the highs.


----------



## gsd058231 (Jul 21, 2022)

I have some inquiries if it’s not too much trouble , guide me about this. These inquiries are displayed underneath here

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/any-amprire-users.354567/

Sitting tight for most appropriate response straightaway. I’m excessively confounded here


----------



## Themistocles (Jul 22, 2022)

AMOS said:


> Have you tried Blackbox HG2?


its great, I like it for vocals and hi hats... already grabbed masterdesk true peak for $19.99 because I already had masterdesk. Im thinking about the eventide ultrareverb on sale for $49. It seems like a great reverb/delay with very usable and streamlined workflow... plus Ive always liked those H3000 algorithms. Ive got reverbs bot that one seems like it does 95% of what you might ever need in one spot and the gui seems extra logical. https://www.eventideaudio.com/plug-ins/ultrareverb/


----------



## Themistocles (Jul 25, 2022)

Themistocles said:


> its great, I like it for vocals and hi hats... already grabbed masterdesk true peak for $19.99 because I already had masterdesk. Im thinking about the eventide ultrareverb on sale for $49. It seems like a great reverb/delay with very usable and streamlined workflow... plus Ive always liked those H3000 algorithms. Ive got reverbs bot that one seems like it does 95% of what you might ever need in one spot and the gui seems extra logical. https://www.eventideaudio.com/plug-ins/ultrareverb/


Actually Bx rooMS just on went on sale for the next day and with a voucher is 24.99 https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/bx_rooms.html I'm going with that instead of the ultrareverb because its just more interesting with MS and ability to do less standard things. Ultrareverb is designed to be more traditional and its costs $25 more. Youve got 24 hours or so to snag this.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 27, 2022)

softubes' tape is on sale for $34 with the code 
*BLACKFRIDAYPRICE*​
I couldn't resist so I picked it up. I'll just like...not get uber eats this weekend to make up for the purchase lol


----------



## tedtan (Jul 27, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> softubes' tape is on sale for $34 with the code
> *BLACKFRIDAYPRICE*​
> I couldn't resist so I picked it up. I'll just like...not get uber eats this weekend to make up for the purchase lol


I got that email, too, and its supposed to. Be pretty good, but I’m still undecided. Have you tried it yet? What are your thoughts?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 27, 2022)

tedtan said:


> I got that email, too, and its supposed to. Be pretty good, but I’m still undecided. Have you tried it yet? What are your thoughts?


oh yeah i've demo'd it a few times in the past and it's nice so it's stayed on my list of things to grab if a good sale ever hit. It's real subtle though. 

It's not an in your face kinda thing at all unless you're driving it really hard. 

I wouldn't call it a must have, but if you have spare funds for something then it's kinda nice to have. I have the UAD tape plugins and the UAD fatso jr too so it's probably overkill for me, but I like having different colors to choose from so to speak. That and GAS lol


----------



## tedtan (Jul 27, 2022)

I think I’ll check it out, then, as its a good deal and I could use a good (subtle) tape sim.


----------



## Cpt_Adama (Jul 27, 2022)

*Eventide*


----------



## Themistocles (Jul 28, 2022)

HorNet has a flash sale of 50% off their already nicely priced stuff. Hornet plugin deals Their Total EQ and Multifreq's are things Id considered trying.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 26, 2022)

SSL is having a sale on Bus Comp 2 for $35.

there are a few other things on sale too.






Solid State Logic







store.solidstatelogic.com


----------



## Drew (Aug 29, 2022)

Sonimus is doing a bundle sale on their EQs through 8/31, five that list for a combined $338, for $169. I use their Burnley73 a ton, both as an EQ and as a saturator, and have been meaning to grab their Sweetone for a while now anyway (unless I already did and forgot, which is possible. )


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Aug 30, 2022)

Plugin Alliance is also doing a sale, lots of nice amp sims going for $19.99.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Sep 2, 2022)

Cubase sale by 40%. Going to take advantage of this to upgrade. Studio One on the other hand has increased in price


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Sep 2, 2022)

I see the kirchhoffeq is on sale for a little bit off. It's not like an amazing sale, but I don't know how low it usually goes. 

Have any of ya'll tried it?

Is it worth it making the jump from ProQ 3 over to that?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 25, 2022)

Synth Bass - Heavyocity Media


Foundations Synth Bass from Heavyocity features the powerful sounds of analog synth alongside a customizable interface. Make music with this VST today!



heavyocity.com





Free synth bass from Heavyocity...


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Sep 25, 2022)

Steinmetzify said:


> Synth Bass - Heavyocity Media
> 
> 
> Foundations Synth Bass from Heavyocity features the powerful sounds of analog synth alongside a customizable interface. Make music with this VST today!
> ...


weird

... can't get it to install.

It shows up for me as available to install, but when I try to install it, it just hangs.


----------



## Themistocles (Sep 26, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> I see the kirchhoffeq is on sale for a little bit off. It's not like an amazing sale, but I don't know how low it usually goes.
> 
> Have any of ya'll tried it?
> 
> Is it worth it making the jump from ProQ 3 over to that?


gitta say I really like Hornet's total EQ... has some stuff that ProQ doesnt and its price is great and quite onsale atm.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Sep 26, 2022)

Themistocles said:


> gitta say I really like Hornet's total EQ... has some stuff that ProQ doesnt and its price is great and quite onsale atm.


oh cool!

I'll check it out! thanks dude!


----------



## Themistocles (Sep 27, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh cool!
> 
> I'll check it out! thanks dude!


yeah they often have sales but even their full price is pretty nice... I got it on a whim and other than my SSL native its my most used eq.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Oct 28, 2022)

Acoustica has a freebie one knob saturation plugin for halloween.

I thought it would be dumb and stupid, but lol... it actually sounds quite nice. 



Halloween | Acustica Audio


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 1, 2022)

those black friday sales are startin' up with the early deals. I don't plan on getting much though. 

I picked up the weiss deesser today on sale since softube was running a sale + an extra 10% off, but I'm mostly just waiting for melodyne. 

Another SD3 expansion pack is tempting though since they're on sale right now, but I think I'll wait till next year for that.


----------



## bjjman (Nov 1, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> those black friday sales are startin' up with the early deals. I don't plan on getting much though.
> 
> I picked up the weiss deesser today on sale since softube was running a sale + an extra 10% off, but I'm mostly just waiting for melodyne.
> 
> Another SD3 expansion pack is tempting though since they're on sale right now, but I think I'll wait till next year for that.


I got Melodyne during Black Friday before. One thing I found was the cheapest way to get the higher editions was to buy a mix of Essential and then the various upgrade at different vendors. No idea if it will be the same this year but worth checking out. Great tool!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 1, 2022)

bjjman said:


> I got Melodyne during Black Friday before. One thing I found was the cheapest way to get the higher editions was to buy a mix of Essential and then the various upgrade at different vendors. No idea if it will be the same this year but worth checking out. Great tool!


oh yeah I've heard that mentioned too! 

I'll have to see what the options are like whenever it happens to drop.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 21, 2022)

valhalla's supermassive has an update









ValhallaSupermassive 2.5.0 Update. Two new Modes: Scorpio and Libra! - Valhalla DSP


This month marks the 2.5 year anniversary of ValhallaSupermassive. To celebrate the occasion, we're releasing the 2.5.0 update, with two new reverb /




valhalladsp.com





it's probably my most used free plugin out there.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 21, 2022)

BFD 3 is $50 USD right now (it’s normally $330). I think they’re about to drop BFD4 soon, but 49 is cheap for a drum sampler.


----------



## BMFan30 (Nov 22, 2022)

3 Sigma Audio - Production Tools for World Class Guitar Tone


3 Sigma Audio is the industry leader in guitar production tools. 60 new guitar cabinet speaker impulse responses and Kemper Profiles available now.




www.3sigmaaudio.com





25% Off until 12/6 by using code BF2022 at checkout


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 22, 2022)

the Kush stuff is on sale. Some of them are pretty good deals. I'm tempted, but I really need to chill on the plugins for a bit after getting melodyne.

this new LG drive is interesting. I use the crap out of the AR-1 (on sale for $49!), but the sale on the LG isn't super great since it's brand new. Kinda want the Pusher though. mmm...mmm.... Goldplate is only $39 too. ..but do i really need another plate verb. ...I am tempted.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 22, 2022)

I don’t have any experience with Goldplate, but I can vouch for all of the Valhalla reverbs (and their other plugins) being great. They don’t seem to do sales, but they are only $50 each every day.


----------



## Crungy (Nov 22, 2022)

Getgood has their Black Friday stuff up and fucking love the email they sent out


----------



## Crungy (Nov 22, 2022)

Speaking of them and maybe I missed it in the past but they have two midi groove packs that totally free. I haven't checked them out yet since I program but got them because free.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 22, 2022)

For you helix guys that don't have Native, line6 has helix native on sale for $49 if you own any helix unit.


----------



## rokket2005 (Nov 23, 2022)

PA has the BSA clipper for $20 using code CLIPPER-1999 at checkout. I have the jst clip but I don't really like it so i decided to give the bsa a try. It makes you register for the bsa site though, wish it was just part of the pa license manager.


----------



## littlebadboy (Nov 23, 2022)

On a budget...

What's good for bass? Something that I could just program and not play an actual bass.

Synths too with good pads and etc.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 23, 2022)

mmm i'm not sure. I've always found it easier to just play bass than to try and program it. Have you looked into EZ bass or something like that? it doesn't look like it's on sale though.


speaking of clippers like @rokket2005 was talking about, I've been been eyeballing maybe getting another clipper. I have Big Clipper and Newfangled's Saturate. I was looking at Kclip or Flatline at some point though. They seem fairly comparable but flatline does higher oversampling it seems. 

I don't do tons of clipping though so I'm kinda eh ..eehhh.. Maybe I just stick with what I have and not bother  . Anyone have any thoughts on Kclip or Flatline?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 23, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> valhalla's supermassive has an update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should play with that. I bought LiquidSonics' Seventh Heaven a year ago, though, and the honeymoon phase is still in effect.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 23, 2022)

FYI, Soundtoys has their bundle on sale for $229 - EchoBoy and Decapitator alone are worth that:









Soundtoys: Plug-in Some Attitude.


Bring color, character, and creativity to your digital music studio.



www.soundtoys.com


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 23, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> I should play with that. I bought LiquidSonics' Seventh Heaven a year ago, though, and the honeymoon phase is still in effect.


seventh heaven is amazing! I use it pretty much every mix. I did bite the bullet and go with the pro version after using the regular version for quite a while, but after having used both, I don't think the pro version is super necessary unless you just really want it. 

I still end up using a lot of the same ones that are in the regular version like "studio A" and whatnot.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 23, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> seventh heaven is amazing! I use it pretty much every mix. I did bite the bullet and go with the pro version after using the regular version for quite a while, but after having used both, I don't think the pro version is super necessary unless you just really want it.
> 
> I still end up using a lot of the same ones that are in the regular version like "studio A" and whatnot.


Have you tried their Cinematic Rooms? It's the only reverb I've ever heard that makes a close-mic'd drumset sound like it's...in a room. Their stuff isn't cheap, but it's worth it.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 23, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Have you tried their Cinematic Rooms? It's the only reverb I've ever heard that makes a close-mic'd drumset sound like it's...in a room. Their stuff isn't cheap, but it's worth it.


It's next on my list of reverbs to get at some point, but I haven't tried it yet. I don't really mix in surround yet so I probably wouldn't get the full use out of it.

I know the film/tv score dudes over on another forum swear by it though. I have no doubt it's top notch given how good liquidsonics stuff is.

I've eyeballed altiverb too, but it's so darn expensive that I don't see a reason to get it given there are other things like cinematic rooms out there for less.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 23, 2022)

littlebadboy said:


> On a budget...
> 
> What's good for bass? Something that I could just program and not play an actual bass.
> 
> Synths too with good pads and etc.


SubMission audio has everything on sale, I think Djinn Bass was like $50.


----------



## SamSam (Nov 23, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> FYI, Soundtoys has their bundle on sale for $229 - EchoBoy and Decapitator alone are worth that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're basically compelling me to buy the bundle given I can get it for 189 with the upgrade offers


----------



## tedtan (Nov 23, 2022)

The SoundToys bundle is great. I already have it or I would jump on it.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 24, 2022)

the base version of cinematic rooms is on sale for $129. 

if you own other liquidsonic plugins you might be able to get additional coupons to work on top of that.

I have an extra 25% for owning seventh heaven pro, but it seems to only work with the cinematic rooms base version and not the pro. (unless the site is just being weird right now)

....shoot. I thought I was done shopping this year, but I may have to pull the trigger on CR base version. 

FYI the site is real slow right now. Probably getting hammered with traffic.

edit: my coupon does work with the full version. The site was just being weird. 

mmmmm... base version...or pro...base version....or pro...


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 25, 2022)

toontrack have the superior drummer New York Studio 1-3 expansions on sale for $54 USD each. I'm pretty happy with the ones I have, but for that price.. 


It's not possible to demo them. Anyone have those that can say how they compare to Decades, Death & darkness, and progressive foundry?


----------



## Themistocles (Nov 25, 2022)

Hornet Sybilla de-esser is free https://www.hornetplugins.com/plugins/hornet-sybilla/ and Total Q is only 7 (I like it a lot and use it constantly, fab filter killer )


----------



## MetalheadMC (Nov 25, 2022)

HOME


OTTO AUDIO makes premium audio tools, plug-ins for your pc, mac.




ottoaudio.net





54% off their products for the next 12 hours. Just bought the II II II, and it's easily my go to now


----------



## littlebadboy (Nov 26, 2022)

GunpointMetal said:


> SubMission audio has everything on sale, I think Djinn Bass was like $50.


Thanks! I ordered the EuroBass though.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Nov 26, 2022)

Big fan of Audio Assault plugins, they have an extra 50% on already discounted products.
Reamp Studio at $10 is a steal. I was skeptical, but most of the amps sound absolutely fantastic, especially with some third party IRs. The included ones are good but not really mix ready.









ReAmp Studio | Full Guitar Rig


The biggest colletion of virtual guitar amps ever.




audioassault.mx


----------



## SamSam (Nov 27, 2022)

Went for the Fabfilter Pro Bundle for £350 which is a pretty solid price. 25% off and VAT deducted. 

Check out gear4music for pretty solid prices on all the bundles 

They also have the soundtoys bundle for cheaper than my loyalty discount would allow


----------



## oracles (Nov 28, 2022)

Newfangled Audio is doing 50% off everything, the Pendulate monosynth plug-in is free atm as well 

Eventide Anthology XII is $599 down from $1200, H9 suite is $199 down from $499, Clockworks is $249 down from $499 

I picked up the H9 suite this morning, and its incredible


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 28, 2022)

oracles said:


> Newfangled Audio is doing 50% off everything, the Pendulate monosynth plug-in is free atm as well
> 
> Eventide Anthology XII is $599 down from $1200, H9 suite is $199 down from $499, Clockworks is $249 down from $499
> 
> I picked up the H9 suite this morning, and its incredible


Generate has been on my list ever since I picked up the freebie pendulate (which is great btw)

I'm gonna have to pass this round, but someday. ..someday. I'll get it.


----------



## oracles (Dec 13, 2022)

Eventide has the individual H9 effect plug-ins for $29 atm


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 13, 2022)

bah! Newfangled is tempting me with loyalty pricing. $56 for generate and $29 for the new invigorate. 

I may have to get generate. I have a blast with pendulate and generate looks super fun


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 16, 2022)

Plugin-alliance just sent out a deal where you can own all their plugins for $499 with a voucher.

If I had $499 free i'd pull the trigger since they just added the krichoff eq and some other things that look cool. I'll have to make myself put that off until next year though after I upgrade my computer.


----------



## Themistocles (Dec 22, 2022)

Free spring reverb from Hornet, I really like their stuff since they are ultra affordable and right now most are 75% off: https://www.hornetplugins.com/plugins/hornet-molla/


----------

